# WEAKNESS!!! A art thread for the random shit by Kapton Jack



## Kapton Jack (Oct 15, 2010)

So, I was talking with *SOFA* yesterday, and he seemed to think I should post some of my random drawings on TCOD. So, before you look down... YOU DID ALREADY DIDN'T YOU! Jesus Christ! You know what! YOU! KNOW! WHAT! I'm done, just just..... LOOK AT THE DRAWINGS AND ENJOY THEM WITH YOUR EYEBALLS!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 15, 2010)

YUS. Can't wait for the comic.


----------



## Kapton Jack (Oct 15, 2010)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> YUS. Can't wait for the comic.


I'm almost done with pannel 1
DX


----------

